# Approximate value of an 80's Fender F330 12 string?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows the approximate value of one of these 12 string acoustics? I'm thinking about trying to trade it but I don't want to assume too much or screw myself either.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Based on ebay ads and similar sites I'd say from $200.00 to $300.00 Canadian, assuming it's in good condition.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks much. It's in fair shape. The action is a little high as the top has distorted after 3 decades of tension. Maybe I'll ask $150


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck on your sale.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's have a peek, eh!?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I didn't post a pic as I didn't want it to appear like I was fishing (free member)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Ah, we don't mind.
Consider this a 'show off your acoustics' type of thread.
I'm sure no one will object.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, cool.
I bought this when I was in my teens. Played it for about 3-5 years then let it collect dust

Dont mind the sloppy restring job...I forgot to trim the strings back completely. I'm always hesitant to cut them too close until it is tuned...dont know why

Thinking about seeing if I can trade it in towards an amp purchase. Pawn shops around here want to offer you $50-75 and then pick your pocket as you leave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a 79ish Fender F80-12 since new. Looked very much like the one in the picture but with a different head stock. Sold it a couple years ago to a friend for $150. It had been beat up pretty bad but structurally it was in perfect shape and it played well. The fender 12's held their shape pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

Found this on Fender's support site;
scroll halfway done the page.
http://www2.fender.com/support/articles/acoustic-instruments-product-dating/
F330-12 1982-1987 $375 (MSRP) Spruce top, rosewood back and sides 

Yours looks pretty good for it's age. Not too much of a belly bulge,
considering the tension. Your estimate seems to be spot on and fair.
I have an 80's F-35 that still holds up well.
Bought that in '09 for $125 w/hardcase.


----------

